

Bikes and Code - jkvor
http://www.jkvor.com/blog/2013/06/26/bikes-and-code/

======
lmm
I cycle but I find myself actively put off by the "community". It seems
devoted to douchery, and I couldn't ask for a clearer example than the "rules"
linked to.

